# Adding link to Journal as a proper link in sig??



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, I've tried to search for this but can't seem to get anything to work?

Would like the link to my journal to be a proper hyperlink but instead of the hyperlink text I would like the title of the journal as the link.

Is this possible?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Wicked man, could t get that to work for some reason, do you know the code to change the name of the link so it's the thread title??


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Edited to show - alter the second block of text to show what you want to click


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Aaa bb code not allowed!!

Can this be done by a mod??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Hi, I've tried to search for this but can't seem to get anything to work?
> 
> Would like the link to my journal to be a proper hyperlink but instead of the hyperlink text I would like the title of the journal as the link.
> 
> Is this possible?


I can sort it for you if you want?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Hera said:


> I can sort it for you if you want?


Yeh, that would be great  If I could have the title of the thread as the link that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Yeh, that would be great  If I could have the title of the thread as the link that would be very much appreciated.


Sorted


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Hera said:


> Sorted


Thank you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Hi, I've tried to search for this but can't seem to get anything to work?
> 
> Would like the link to my journal to be a proper hyperlink but instead of the hyperlink text I would like the title of the journal as the link.
> 
> Is this possible?


How do you do this as I want to do it too?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> How do you do this as I want to do it too?


You need to be a Gold member to have a non-commercial signature:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

So at the moment, because you're Silver, a signature option is disabled


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hera said:


> You need to be a Gold member to have a non-commercial signature:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html
> 
> So at the moment, because you're Silver, a signature option is disabled


Oh ok.Thanks


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Strutting with gold member privileges


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Strutting with gold member privileges


Show off lol


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Show off lol


Excuse me, Just gota dust off my shoulders


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hera said:


> Sorted


Could you please do it for me too?

Link here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/268969-adzs-journal-better-late-than-never.html


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Could you please do it for me too?
> 
> Link here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/268969-adzs-journal-better-late-than-never.html


What would you want it called? e.g. your journal title?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hera said:


> What would you want it called? e.g. your journal title?


Yes that would be great, or just "my journal"


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Yes that would be great, or just "my journal"


Done...buts it's aligned to the left. Do you want it centred?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Central would look good!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Central would look good!


Done


----------

